# Spectacled Caiman



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

You've already seen my West African Dwarf Crocodiles so here's another of the species I have on display in the shops breeding centre. I've had this pair from young and they are now both around the 5ft mark and have been displaying breeding behaviour so fingers crossed for little specs in the future.














































This is the Dwarf Crocs enclosure as I don't have any recent ones of the specs but they are near enough identical.


















I have just added another crocodilian species to my collection which I'll share with you soon...

Pete


----------



## Carnuss (Feb 27, 2011)

WOW, now aren't they just beauties! :flrt:


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow! Were you by any chance in this or last minths practical reptile mag?? There are just amazing!


----------



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

Trootle said:


> Wow! Were you by any chance in this or last minths practical reptile mag?? There are just amazing!


Yes that was me and my West African Dwarf Crocodiles. Hope you liked it :2thumb:

Pete


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

I did! I must try and get my mum to drive me up to your shop sometime! I had a look at your website and you have some amazing animals! And some nice venomous snakes! :2thumb:


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

Absolutley gorgous crocs n caimens Pete, love the enclosures too. :2thumb:


----------



## snakeparadise (Sep 17, 2009)

very nice, fingers crossed on breeding project for you:flrt:


----------

